#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Ιστότοποι από Πολυτεχνικές Σχολές

## SMBD

---

----------


## Civilian

*Links εργαστηρίων/τομέων/καθηγητών τμήματος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Α.Π.Θ.

Γενικά*
Blackboard: http://blackboard.lib.auth.gr/
Εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα από το τμήμα: http://edusoft.civil.auth.gr/
Βιβλιοθήκη τμήματος: http://edusoft.civil.auth.gr/
Κατάλογοι βιβλιοθηκών ΑΠΘ: http://ipac.lib.auth.gr/

*Τομέας Επιστήμης και Τεχνολογίας των Κατασκευών*
κεντρική: http://www.civil.auth.gr/tetk/

*Εργαστήρια.:*
Εργ. Στατικής και Δυναμικής των Κατασκευών http://labsdstest.weebly.com/
Eργ. Μεταλλικών Kατασκευών ---
Eργ. Κατασκευών Oπλισμένου Σκυροδέματος και Φέρουσας Τοιχοποιίας ---
Εργ. Οικοδομικής και Φυσικής των Κτιρίων ---
Eργ. Δομικών Υλικών ---
Eργ. Πειραματικής Aντοχής Yλικών και Κατασκευών ---
Εργ. Μηχανικής των Υλικών http://www.civil.auth.gr/emy/

*Μέλη Δ.Ε.Π.:*
Μπανιωτόπουλος Χ.: http://users.auth.gr/~ccb/
Σέξτος Α.: http://www.asextos.net/
Αβραμίδης Ι.: http://users.auth.gr/~avram/
Κάππος Α.: http://users.auth.gr/~ajkap/
Χαραλαμπάκης Ν.: http://users.auth.gr/~charalam/
Παπαμίχος Ε.: http://users.auth.gr/~epapamic/
Αβδελάς Α.: http://users.auth.gr/~avdelas/
Παπαγιάννη Ι.: http://users.auth.gr/~papayian/
.......


*Τομέας Υδραυλικής και Τεχνικής Περιβάλλοντος*
κεντρική: http://hydro.civil.auth.gr/

*Εργαστήρια.:*
Εργ. Υδραυλικής και Υδραυλικών Έργων ---
Εργ. Τεχνικής και Διαχείρισης Υδατικών Πόρων ---
Εργ. Τεχνικής και Σχεδιασμόυ Περιβάλλοντος http://users.auth.gr/~darakas/laboratory.htm
Εργ. Θαλάσσιας Τεχνικής και Θαλασσίων Έργων/ http://marine_lab.civil.auth.gr/

*Μέλη Δ.Ε.Π.:*
Γκανούλης Ι.: http://www.inweb.gr/ (της έδρας unesco-inweb)
Αγγελίδης Δ.: http://www.civil.auth.gr/dep/angelides/
Βαφειάδης Μ.: http://users.auth.gr/~vmarios/
Πρίνος Π.: http://users.auth.gr/~prinosp/
Θεοδοσίου Ν.: http://users.auth.gr/~niktheod/
Μυλόπουλος Ι.: http://www.mylopoulos.gr/
Κρεστενίτης Ι.: http://users.auth.gr/~ynkrest/
Νταρακάς Ε.: http://users.auth.gr/~darakas/
.......


*Τομέας Γεωτεχνικής Μηχανικής*
κεντρική: --- (ίσως http://geo.civil.auth.gr/ υπό κατασκευή)

*Εργαστήρια.:*
Εργ. Εδαφομηχανικής, Θεμελιώσεων και Γεωτεχνικής Σεισμικής Μηχανικής
http://evripos.civil.auth.gr/ (ίδια, υπό κατασκευή)
Εργ. Τεχνικής Γεωλογίας http://users.auth.gr/~sbandis/
Εργ. Γεωδαισίας & Γεωματικής http://gserver.civil.auth.gr/
Εργ. Φωτογραμμετρίας & Τηλεπισκόπησης ---

*Μέλη Δ.Ε.Π.:*
Πιτιλάκης Κ. http://geo.civil.auth.gr/Staff/dep/pitilakis/
.......


*Τομέας Μεταφορών, Συγκοινωνιών, Διαχείρισης Έργων και Ανάπτυξης*
κεντρική ---

*Εργαστήρια.:*
Εργ. Συγκοινωνιακής Τεχνικής: http://hermes.civil.auth.gr/gr/Index.htm
Εργ. Οδοποιίας http://www.civil.auth.gr/Odop/gr/Index.php
Εργ. Δομικών Μηχανών & Οργάνωσης ---
Εργ. Σχεδιασμού Πολεοδομίας Χωροταξίας και Ανάπτυξης ---
Εργ. Φιλοσοφίας της Τεχνολογίας ---

_Μέλη Δ.Ε.Π.:_
Πυργίδης Χ. http://hermes.civil.auth.gr/pgtransport/pirgidis.html
Γιαννόπουλος Γ. http://hermes.civil.auth.gr/pgtransp...nnopoulos.html
Ξενίδης Ι. http://users.auth.gr/~ioxen/contents.htm
Τζαμαλίκος Π.: http://users.auth.gr/~ptza/

----------


## Xάρης

Το εργαστήριο Μηχανικής των Υλικών του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών.

----------

